# spazio chiarimenti



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

se c'è qualcuno che pensa di scrivermi qualcosa che non inquini il forum sono qui in ascolto


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao & buongiorno,

come accordato, ti rispondo qui. 
L'anno scorso intorno al 23. Ottobre hai aperto un thread rivangando il passato. Cioè sulle questioni del forum riguardanti il sondaggio con tutto il contorno del forum parallelo e di Persa. Il thread non c'è più. Suppongo che sia stato tolto da Quibbe, poiché lo aveva anche chiuso ... vi erano domande non gradite (proprio dalla sottoscritta, cioè Quibbe me lo aveva segnalato). Pare ovvio, che più cose non le hai ben digerite di quel periodo. Posso immaginarmi ad esempio il fatto, che sei stata esclusa dal forum parallelo. Ciò intendo con l'espressione del legarsi al dito delle questioni  ... infatti l'hai riportata. Questioni, che facevano parte del passato (quasi remote). In quel periodo Brunetta stava anche sotto attacco ... tra altro anche in quel thread, ma poi si è spostato maggiormente in un'altro thread. Anzi, risorgeva in più thread. La tua posizione era (è) chiara. Che sei stata ferita e in fondo arrabbiata anche. Tutto qua. 

PS: Non ho risposto ieri, perché ho dovuto lavorare. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

sienne;bt10241 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao & buongiorno,
> 
> come accordato, ti rispondo qui.
> L'anno scorso intorno al 23. Ottobre hai aperto un thread rivangando il passato. Cioè sulle questioni del forum riguardanti il sondaggio con tutto il contorno del forum parallelo e di Persa. Il thread non c'è più. Suppongo che sia stato tolto da Quibbe, poiché lo aveva anche chiuso ... vi erano domande non gradite (proprio dalla sottoscritta, cioè* Quibbe me lo aveva segnalato)*. Pare ovvio, che più cose non le hai ben digerite di quel periodo. Posso immaginarmi ad esempio il fatto, che sei stata esclusa dal forum parallelo. Ciò intendo con l'espressione del legarsi al dito delle questioni  ... infatti l'hai riportata. Questioni, che facevano parte del passato (quasi remote). In quel periodo Brunetta stava anche sotto attacco ... tra altro anche in quel thread, ma poi si è spostato maggiormente in un'altro thread. Anzi, risorgeva in più thread. La tua posizione era (è) chiara. Che sei stata ferita e in fondo arrabbiata anche. Tutto qua.
> ...



ho capito di cosa parli ma non ricordo di aver aperto io un thread nello specifico e soprattutto nell'intento di attaccare persa.
 penso che occorra contestualizzare il tutto e so che in  quel momento, come spesso mi accade la mia personale posizione non era né contro persa (sottolineavo che era stata ingiustamente espulsa ed era utente di spessore ), né a suo favore in quel momento (proprio per quello detto prima mi meravigliavo non usasse orgogliosamente il proprio nick e insultasse la mia intelligenza dandomi della pazza )
molti mi fecero notare che era sua legittima scelta ma per me strideva con la severità usata in casi simili.
non sono stata esclusa da nessun gruppo.
mi sono sentita molto (moltissimo) amareggiata per il fatto che, dopo aver sempre difeso strenuamente gli assenti tutte le volte che la gente li  tirava fuori ,
seguendo un link postato da marì ho letto cose pesantissime su di me e prese in giro sarcastiche da parte anche di persa.
e lì per lì mi sono girate fortemente le scatole.non avendo altro modo di comunicarlo l'ho scritto in chiaro come tutte le cose che penso e che mi vengono in mente .
e capisco che non avendo il filtro dei messaggi privati spesso possa apparire ancora più polemica di quello che sono.
una volta detto, mi sento meglio e non sto più a pensarci a meno che non mi si prenda ancora per i fondelli.
oggi sono ben lieta che persa sia qui e secondo me ha ben capito che tipo di persona sono.

che quib ti abbia segnalato qualcosa mi spiazza e spero di aver capito male.
ma tutto ciò poi ....che c'entra?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

e cosa intendevi quando hai scritto sai giocare bene?


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

Spero che sia chiaro, come è nata questa situazione. Da un mio malessere generale e tu ti sei sentita presa in causa e ci siamo ben stuzzicate. Se ci fosse una lista, tu sicuramente non occuperesti i primi posti, ma neanche gli ultimi. 

Non hai capito male, e forse sono già andata contro il regolamento con quella frase. E il thread era il tuo, ho la conferma. Comunque veramente grazie per il tuo punto di vista. 

Ma se già ci siamo, gradirei che le cose mi vengano dette nel momento e non a gocce per mesi, come il fatto che mi sia incattivita ad esempio. È la terza volta che me lo dici senza sapere a quali esempi ti riferisci. Così mi riesce difficile dare una spiegazione ... non ho una base. So, che ho reagito forte in alcuni casi, ma ti assicuro che ho delle mie ragioni - peccato non poter vedere quanto siano sopravalutate o meno. Gli esempi mancano e non ho nulla da nascondere. L'altro giorno si era intromessa Miss, e ho preferito prenderla su una mia mancanza di risorse ... per chiuderla. Anche se la risposta non mi è per nulla piaciuta (quella di Miss) ... Che sbocco può mai avere una critica se non ho un punto di riferimento? Certo, che così, col tempo, si accumulano dei malintesi senza fine ... e quello che rimane sono delle etichette ... che non possono essere contrastate o discusse. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

in che modo quibbel ti avrebbe segnalato non ho capito cosa?


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

Non farti troppi grilli. Nulla di che. E ho già scritto, il come e cosa. Era solo un'aggiunta per spiegare perché probabilmente il thread non c'è più (da una parte sta scritto comunque, quando poi alcune cose sono venute ugualmente a galla, ma non ricordo più dove). Non c'è nulla che tu non sappia. Con lui hai avuto i tuoi scontri e chiarimenti. Perciò già sai. Perciò anche del mio "perché" aprire quel thread ... a riguardo mi hai risposto. Va bene così. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

bah


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

ad ogni modo ,
_si è ben capito....
sai giocare bene_

rimangono inespressi .


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

capperi ma allora qui si legge


----------

